# Neues Notebook - chilliGREEN ?



## ParadiseCity (20. Februar 2005)

Hi!

Ich hab zZ ein Gericom Notebook. Nachdem nun aber meine Garantie abgelaufen ist, hab ich mir gedacht, dass es vlt. ganz gut ist, wenn ich mich mal umhöre was derzeitige Notebooks so kosten  und bei einem guten Angebot mein derzeitiges Verkaufen und zuschlagen 
Nun meine Frage, hab ein (find ich) ziemlich gutes Angebot von chiliGREEN gefunden:
------------------------------------------------------------------
Intel Centrino mit 2Ghz
15" (1400x1050)
1024MB Arbeitsspeicher
80GB Platte
ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 128MB, TV-Out
DVD +/- Brenner
NB-Tasche ^^
zu einem Preis von 1.696,07 €
------------------------------------------------------------------

Was haltet ihr davon? (Preis/Leistung)
Und was haltet ihr von der Marke chiliGREEN? (schon irgendwelche gute/schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht?)

Danke schonmal


----------



## Johannes Postler (20. Februar 2005)

Mit Chiligreen habe ich gute und schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Einerseits waren die PCs bis jetzt immer in Ordnung, andererseits habe ich schon oft lange warten müssen. Auf einen Server musste ich 6 Wochen warten. Manchmal gehts aber auch recht schnell - ein 256 MB RAM- Modul war nach ein paar Tagen da.
Wie es bei Notebooks aussieht weiss ich nicht - habe ich von Chiligreen noch nie gekauft.
Wär aber super, wenn du mir sagen könntest wies gelaufen ist, weil ich ev. demnächst auch ein Chiligreen Notebook kaufen möchte.


----------



## Johannes Postler (6. März 2005)

Falls den Thread noch jemand liest:

Ich habe jetzt ein Notebook bei Chiligreen bestellt. Es war nach wenigen Tagen ( < 1 Woche) da und läuft wunderbar. Bis jetzt kann ich zwar über die Qualität noch nicht so viel sagen, ich denke aber das Ding ist recht gut.


----------

